# Doctor Rhino's Dungeon Of Doom And The Count's Court Yard Of Creatures!



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

HOWDY GANG!:wave: FINALLY GOT SOME PICTURES POSTED, THIS IS MY MONSTER SCENES THAT I ENTER FOR AFM CONTEST! DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PICTURES ON THE HOBBY TALK BB. FOR MORE DETAIL PLEASE CLICK ON THE PICTURE AND USE THE ZOOM!!!! HOPE YOU ENJOY! HAPPY BELATED HOLIDAYS! HERE THEY ARE: http://s780.photobucket.com/albums/yy86/REICKRHINO/Models/


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Needs a yahoo account, eh? Any way to post a few sample pix here?


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Working Now!!!!!!*

TRY AGAIN PLEASE!:thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

WoW Rhino, Thats one hell of a dungeon scene, Fantastic stuff,
good luck in the comp:thumbsup

Gaz.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool Rhino!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I really like the gore you've added!
Good luck in the comp mate.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now this is my kind of Dio...Lots of action happening:thumbsup: Love the paint job you've done also...
Monster Scenes can't have too much BLOOD!
Great job Rhino:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Now thats elaborate! Nicely done, Rhino!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What a GREAT job incorporating A LOT of different kits...I think I saw a Fay Wray kit...the Girl kit and lots of others....even the MS Accessories like the Body Bag and Spiders!

Very nicely done!:thumbsup:

Good Luck on the AFM contest!

MMM


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Wow, that's epic! Good luck with the contest. 

Sean


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Wow Thanks!*

THANKS GANG! Description of the entries: Blond victim base is Land of the Giant Snake model kit. Gigantic Insect base is from Prehistoric Scenes. Insect eggs are easter bubble gum eggs. All other figures have custom accessories and action figures. Dr. Frankenstein's machines are from the bionic woman model kit. MORE PICTURES OF OTHER KITS COMING SOON!  LATER.....RHINO!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What a trreat! Looks like even J. Jhona Jameson is getting eaten by the giant insect! I didn't realize how many figures are in the same scale since I saw this!

Very excellent!

What is the blue zombie girl? What was the original model?


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Hellen The Zombie........*

HERE YA GO MADCAP!:thumbsup: http://www.mezcotoyz.com/store/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=72 
ALSO GOT EARL THE ZOMBIE BUT DID NOT PUT HIM IN THE PICTURES{TO BIG} GREAT ACTION FIGS!.........LATER.....RHINO!!!!!!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

:thumbsup:Rhino you have out done yourself! Love it!

Hooty


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

RHINO#1 said:


> TRY AGAIN PLEASE!:thumbsup:


Thanks! Yes, that is quite the collection of dungeoneering going on there! :hat:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

this is the kind of stuff i love . wild and gory :thumbsup: 
great work Rhino!!
hb


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

That is an all around great looking dio; well done Rhino. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX Rhino! I thought you had modified a Storm figure for that zombie girl.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

_HOLY SCHLITZ_, Rhino!!! I mean, what else is there to say but, _HOLY SCHLITZ_, Rhino!!!


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

kool collection.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

THANK YOU, THANK YOU! THANK YOU VERY MUCH, I'M ALL SHOOK UP:lol:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Kewl beans, Rhino! Hope you kick butt! :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW, you've been a busy little RHINO since that little incident of the marshmallow toasting at the old RHINO pad !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Dabbler.........*

WHERE YA BEEN BUD? HOWS THE OTHER SIDE OF OUR NECK OF THE WOODS IN THE BURGH? YOU CRAWLED OUT FROM UNDER YOUR ROCK I SEE!:freak: AND NEXT TIME I HAVE A WEENIE ROAST IN THE RHINO CAVE, BRING BEER TO PUT OUT THE FIRE, CAUSE YOU JUST PEEING ON IT....DON'T HELP!:lol: GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU DABBLER:thumbsup:.........LATER........RHINO!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

RHINO#1 said:


> ...I'M ALL SHOOK UP...


Yeah, I think we've all gathered that much. 



RHINO said:


> ...AND NEXT TIME I HAVE A WEENIE ROAST IN THE RHINO CAVE...YOU JUST PEEING ON IT....DON'T HELP!


To paraphrase old Baron Frankenstein (speculating on the possibility of a woman being involved in Henry's work) in _Frankenstein_ (1931): "Pretty sort of weinie roasts these must be."

Harrumph!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey RHINO, not doing any modeling lately but I'm still lurking just to keep an eye on you guys to make sure you're behaving yourselves. 

Oh, and I have a lot more pee than I used to, or it just seems that way, I'm not sure. Just a lot more trips to the bathroom. Old age must be creeping up on me.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Zombie Pets*

HEY GANG! HAS ANYONE NOTICE MY ZOMBIE PETS IN MY PICTURES? WHERE HAVE I SEEN THIS RABBIT BEFORE? I THINK SOMEONE SAID THEY WILL BE REPOPING THIS KIT WITH A SAME KIND OF RABBIT IN IT! WONDER WHEN? GOT THESE PETS ON EVIL BAY, USED THE RABBIT,CAT AND PARROT IN MY DIORAMA. HERE THEY ARE: http://cgi.ebay.com/ZOMBIE-PET-SHOP...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4837d7a2f5
COMES WITH A ZOMBIE FISH AND DOG TOO!......LATER.....RHINO!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW!!!! You've got everything in there plus the kitchen sink!! Looks amazing, RHINO!!!


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*?????????*

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT MONTH THIS YEAR THAT THE PAIN PARLOR AND GRUESOME GOODIES WILL BE ON THE MARKET????? PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THANKS.....LATER.........RHINO!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Last I heard was October. Cool dio you've got there bud!:thumbsup:


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Just One More Look Until The Judgeing In May!!!*

HERES ONE MORE LOOK  GANG UNTIL MAY! HOW MANY GANG MEMBERS ENTER THE CONTEST???..........LATER.......RHINO!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Just now seeing this. Amazing work, Rhino!:thumbsup:
I see I'm not the only one who loves these little monsters.

A.U.:wave:


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Man, That's some messed up shtuff. Good job.

ROb


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great Job! I really think you have a winner!


----------

